# Best way to dyno auto 540 with Dinan tranny software on a 248....



## Paciullo (Apr 9, 2003)

dyno.

The car is a 2001 540iA with Dinan tranny software so it can redline in each gear. Hitting the kickdown button will cause upshift. How does one go about this in the best way? Start out in 3rd?
Start out in 1st, mash the pedal all the way down and let the car go thru the gears? 

TIA

Mike


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Paciullo said:


> *dyno.
> 
> The car is a 2001 540iA with Dinan tranny software so it can redline in each gear. Hitting the kickdown button will cause upshift. How does one go about this in the best way? Start out in 3rd?
> Start out in 1st, mash the pedal all the way down and let the car go thru the gears?
> ...


Ask Jimmy or Dan, they both have Autos and dyno their car often.
Speaking of Dan I thought moderators were supposed to post :rofl:


----------

